# January 26, 2007 Knicks vs Heat



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

vs.








Knicks vs Heat
7:30pm
MSG
ESPN 1050​
Knicks Note:


> The Knicks won their first meeting with the Heat, 100-76, at Miami November 17 and had won five of their previous eight games before their return to Miami, but were blown out in the first quarter of this season's rematch.


Heats Note:


> Shaquille O'Neal will play the second game of his comeback Friday at New York in Madison Square Garden, and most likely he'll come off the bench again as the Heat continues to monitor his minutes. O'Neal returned Wednesday at Indiana after missing the last 35 games after having left knee surgery on Nov. 19. He finished with five points, five rebounds, one blocks and three fouls in 14 minutes. "Real rusty," O'Neal said of his performance.


Shaq and wade will be back for the heat so its going to be a tough game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can we at least compete this time? Even though Curry may not be in the lineup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys are actually holding your own so far. What has happened to Francis? I havent seen this guy on the active roster in a while

By the way is 'swirling dervish' Frazier's favorite phrase


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BTW Stephon playing really good, distributing the ball and feeding the hot hand (Jamal)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

pretty good half for the knicks , crawford especially.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What the hell? Crawford is in the damn zone right now!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford just dropped 50 points and we still have 7 minutes left in this ball game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

He finish the game with a career high 52...he was pulled out of the ball game with 7 minutes remaining. Just imagine if Isiah would have left him in the ball game? LOL Well he isn't Coach Karl LOL Anyway the Knicks win by the final score of 116 - 96.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MIAMI HEAT</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Kapono, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Udonis Haslem, PF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Shaquille O'Neal, C</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gary Payton, PG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dwyane Wade, G</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>10-22</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>17-21</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antoine Walker, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Doleac, C</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Williams, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>James Posey, GF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Earl Barron, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Quinn, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dorell Wright, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-72*</TD><TD>*7-22*</TD><TD>*27-36*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*96*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43.1%*</TD><TD>*31.8%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (23)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>20-30</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>52</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45-84*</TD><TD>*9-17*</TD><TD>*17-21*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*116*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*53.6%*</TD><TD>*52.9%*</TD><TD>*81.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (13)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

typical knicks........


we lose to a second unit team without its superstars(wed. against the heat)........

then we win the game with both shaq and wade playing (and also eddy curry injured)....LOL


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Jamal is amazing. I was hoping he'd shoot more 3s and try to beat 12.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol figures, I rag on JC then he goes and has the game of his life. Rofl.:lol: As much as JC's game was just amazing, dont let it make u forget about stephs leadership out there. Like 10 dimes in the first half or something.

Way to go JC!:yay: 

Please let this be the first of many.:worthy:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Why is it so hard to notice that Marbury & Crawford want to be the Knicks Starting Backcourt since Herb Williams took over for Lenny Wilkins? 
Both players give you their best when they Start together (Assist & Points).* 
That is the reason why Zeke should've put his foot down at the Start of this 2006-7 season and had Francis come off the bench while Marbury & Crawford start the game. Francis would've been giving this team his best comming off the bench to prove that he is a Starter. 

Nate Robinson is one scary catalyst player on this Knick team who is trying to hard to get recognition from coach, fans, and sports writers. However, Nate played very good running the point in the last two games against the Suns & Heat. 
For those who want to get rid of Nate Robinson just hope like hell that the team that Nate goes to dont have a decent coach with a system *(the Orlando Magic been consistently losing since IMATURE-Delusional Trevor Ariza went down, 7 out of 8 games they lost. They were playing 600% B-Ball with Ariza in the rotation.).* 

Rookie Balkman played 14 minutes in the Heat game and contributed 10 points, 8 rebounds, and an assist. 

*The Knicks still need an OFFENSIVE-Play-Book that does not include Marbury, Crawford, and Curry taking the shot. Especially, when they have offensive players like Frye, Q.Rich, Lee, Balkman, and thats right little Nasty-Nate Robinson (they all are 8 to 16 point players on this Knick team).* 

The Knicks looked like a decent basketball team playing the Heat last night without 50% of there offensive plays going to Eddy Curry. The game did not look so good going to Crawford on offense each time down the court either, I was happy when Crawford finally pass the ball to Lee for the Dunk, and then Balkman for the layup. 

The Knick Players need to UNITE and Scream on President/Coach Isiah Thomas for a 19-26 record by adding Jared Jefferies into the rotation way too soooon...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Any comments on Jerome James Game?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman, 

you are going to see that jamal's and david lee's minutes always take a turn for the worse when certain others are playing well. this is because their defense is not as good as their positional counterparts(Qrich and Frye ...and occasionally Jared Jeffries.)

JC & steph clearly play better offensively together...but it causes problems on the other end , where steph sometimes has to defend pyhsical 2 guards because jamal doesn't D up consistently enough...to ease his burden Qrich is when healthy the starting 2 guard.

at the 4 Lee is not a good defender at all, he doesn't defend his man or the lane all that well...so sometimes its hard to play curry and him together.


and jerome james played great yesterday.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hey Grinch....*

Whats your agenda with Lee? You never have anything good to say about him. You claim he is a horrible defender yet I have heard announcers (including Clyde) mention his good defense (except against SFs). No where have I heard that he was a BAD defender. The guy is a contender for most improved and 6th man of the year. He is 2nd in % and 8th in boards, yet he is only in his 2nd year and first of real playing time. He has been one of the keys whenever the Knicks are playing well and/or winning. What gives?


----------

